# What is your favorite hymn?



## Jash Comstock (Apr 1, 2012)

What is your favorite hymn/hymns? 

What is your favorite line?

Mine is "The King of Love my Shepherd is."


----------



## jgilberAZ (Apr 1, 2012)

I Love to Tell the Story ... especially the last verse:


I love to tell the story, for those who know it best
Seem hungering and thirsting to hear it like the rest.
And when, in scenes of glory, I sing the new, new song,
’Twill be the old, old story that I have loved so long.

I love to tell the story, ’twill be my theme in glory,
To tell the old, old story of Jesus and His love.


----------



## Zach (Apr 1, 2012)

I love _The Church's One Foundation_. Beautiful and so full of truth.


----------



## Moireach (Apr 1, 2012)

Probably Psalm 23 or 40.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2012)

Psalm 51E from the 1973 RP Psalter


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 1, 2012)

For 52 years, I have loved God so loved the World - Stainer - YouTube. More than any other hymn.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Apr 1, 2012)

Right now, I'm quite fond of Psalm 121 and Psalm 67 (SM version) from the Scottish Psalter. I love singing this amazing promise from Ps. 67:

_The earth her fruit shall yield,
our God shall blessing send.
God shall us bless; men shall him fear
unto earth's utmost end._


----------



## Miss Marple (Apr 1, 2012)

Holy, Holy, Holy

"God in three Persons, Blessed Trinity. . ."

"All Saints adore three
Casting down their golden crowns
Upon the glassy Sea. . ."

-----------------------

Also the Navy Hymn,

"Eternal Father, Strong to Save."

"to those in peril on the sea. . ." Beautiful poetry, fantastic music.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 1, 2012)

Right now it is this one. 

[video=vimeo;34699009]http://vimeo.com/34699009[/video]


----------



## Unoriginalname (Apr 1, 2012)

I wish my church sang psalms  
As far as hymns written by man one of my favorites has to be Rock of Ages.


----------



## baron (Apr 2, 2012)

COME, THOU FOUNT OF EVERY BLESSING

Come, Thou fount of every blessing,
Tune my heart to sing Thy grace;
Streams of mercy, never ceasing,
Call for songs of loudest praise.
Teach me some melodious sonnet,
Sung by flaming tongues above.
Praise the mount! I’m fixed upon it,
Mount of Thy redeeming love.

Sorrowing I shall be in spirit,
Till released from flesh and sin,
Yet from what I do inherit,
Here Thy praises I’ll begin;
Here I raise my Ebenezer;
Here by Thy great help I’ve come;
And I hope, by Thy good pleasure,
Safely to arrive at home.

Jesus sought me when a stranger,
Wandering from the fold of God;
He, to rescue me from danger,
Interposed His precious blood;
How His kindness yet pursues me
Mortal tongue can never tell,
Clothed in flesh, till death shall loose me
I cannot proclaim it well.

O to grace how great a debtor
Daily I’m constrained to be!
Let Thy goodness, like a fetter,
Bind my wandering heart to Thee.
Prone to wander, Lord, I feel it,
Prone to leave the God I love;
Here’s my heart, O take and seal it,
Seal it for Thy courts above.

O that day when freed from sinning,
I shall see Thy lovely face;
Clothèd then in blood washed linen
How I’ll sing Thy sovereign grace;
Come, my Lord, no longer tarry,
Take my ransomed soul away;
Send thine angels now to carry
Me to realms of endless day.


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 2, 2012)

Miss Marple said:


> Holy, Holy, Holy
> 
> "God in three Persons, Blessed Trinity. . ."
> 
> ...



Yes, yes! "Eternal Father, Strong to Save:" another great one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Iu8y2pvuRg


----------



## MW (Apr 2, 2012)

Of the hymns of the Spirit it is impossible to choose because they are an anatomy of all parts of the soul. Of the hymns of the uninspired spirit of man, the one that seems to me to more clearly express the aspirations of a Christian pilgrim, and is closest in sentiment to the hymns of the Spirit, is, The Sands of Time are Sinking. Not the abridged version. The original.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree with Matthew (quoting Calvin) that the Psalms are an anatomy of all the parts of the soul and since that is a complex matter, what most ministers to me varies, depending on the occasion. So, too, with hymns. Bonar's are favorites of mine, but so is, with Zach, "The Church's One Foundation," and in the PM worship yesterday I was especially moved by the hymn, a favorite of mine, "Stricken, Smitten, and Afflicted." But there are so many psalms and hymns that give voice to our deepest longings and that speak to us of the deepest truths. I am so thankful for them! What a gift God has given to us His people!

Peace,
Alan


----------



## rbcbob (Apr 2, 2012)

*How Sweet and Awful Is the Place* by Isaac Watts

How sweet and awful is the place
With Christ within the doors
While everlasting love displays
The choicest of her stores.

While all our hearts and all our songs
Join to admire the feast
Each of us cry with thankful tongues,
"Lord, why was I a guest?"

"Why was I made to hear thy voice
and enter while there's room,
When thousands make a wretched choice
And rather starve than come?"

'Twas the same love that spread the feast
that sweetly drew us in;
Else we had still refused to taste
and perished in our sin

Pity the nations, O our God,
Constrain the earth to come;
Send thy victorious Word abroad
and bring the strangers home.

We long to see thy churches full,
that all the chosen race
may with one voice and heart and soul
sing thy redeeming grace.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 2, 2012)

I have always loved "Be Thou my vision." Such great lyrics.

Be Thou my Vision, O Lord of my heart;
Naught be all else to me, save that Thou art.
Thou my best Thought, by day or by night,
Waking or sleeping, Thy presence my light.

Be Thou my Wisdom, and Thou my true Word;
I ever with Thee and Thou with me, Lord;
Thou my great Father, I Thy true son;
Thou in me dwelling, and I with Thee one.

Be Thou my battle Shield, Sword for the fight;
Be Thou my Dignity, Thou my Delight;
Thou my soul’s Shelter, Thou my high Tower:
Raise Thou me heavenward, O Power of my power.

Riches I heed not, nor man’s empty praise,
Thou mine Inheritance, now and always:
Thou and Thou only, first in my heart,
High King of Heaven, my Treasure Thou art.

High King of Heaven, my victory won,
May I reach Heaven’s joys, O bright Heaven’s Sun!
Heart of my own heart, whatever befall,
Still be my Vision, O Ruler of all.


----------



## rbcbob (Apr 2, 2012)

baron said:


> Prone to wander, Lord, I feel it,
> Prone to leave the God I love;
> Here’s my heart, O take and seal it,
> Seal it for Thy courts above.



On a sad note, Robert Robinson, the author of this hymn did forsake God. We still sing this hymn in our church often and every time I am reminded of this poor man.


----------



## Tripel (Apr 2, 2012)

*May the Mind of Christ my Savior* - Kate B. Wilkinson

May the mind of Christ my Savior live in me from day to day,
By His love and pow'r controlling all I do and say.

May the Word of Christ dwell richly in my heart from hour to hour,
So that all may see I triumph only through His pow'r.

May the peace of Christ my Savior rule my life in every thing,
That I may be calm to comfort sick and sorrowing.

May the love of Jesus fill me, as the waters fill the sea;
Him exalting, self abasing, this is victory.

May I run the race before me, strong and brave to face the foe,
Looking only unto Jesus as I onward go.

May His beauty rest upon me as I seek the lost to win,
And may they forget the channel, seeing only Him.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 2, 2012)

"See, What a Morning"


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 2, 2012)

"Be Thou My Vision" and "A Mighty Fortress Is Our God"


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 2, 2012)

Till He Come - Bickersteth

See, the feast of love is spread,
Drink the wine, and break the bread;
Sweet memorials,--till the Lord
Call us round His heav'nly board;
Some from earth, from glory some,
Severed only--"Till He come."


----------



## Berean (Apr 2, 2012)

*It Is Well With My Soul*, written by a man who had just lost almost his entire family.



> Horatio G. Spafford and his wife, Anna, were pretty well-known in 1860’s Chicago. And this was not just because
> of Horatio's legal career and business endeavors. The Spaffords were also prominent supporters and close
> friends of D.L. Moody, the famous preacher. In 1870, however, things started to go wrong. The Spaffords' only
> son was killed by scarlet fever at the age of four. A year later, it was fire rather than fever that struck. Horatio
> ...



This is from Together for The Gospel

[video=youtube;AHe_qmo3gX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHe_qmo3gX4&lr=1[/video]


----------



## baron (Apr 2, 2012)

rbcbob said:


> Originally Posted by baron
> Prone to wander, Lord, I feel it,
> Prone to leave the God I love;
> Here’s my heart, O take and seal it,
> ...



Sometimes I feel I'm not far behind him. Then I remember not to go by feelings.


----------



## Andres (Apr 2, 2012)

A Mighty Fortress is Our God. Love, love, love it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;VMdLqIrcKuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMdLqIrcKuM&amp;list=UUFxYwkDKMl3skCTkt05bP4Q&amp; index=1&amp;feature=plcp[/video]

This is my favorite Hymns album. I asked Mr. Smith if I could make this. 

It has been out of print for years. You can finally get a digital download. 

http://www.craigsmithmusic.co/category/Hymns-13

http://www.craigsmithmusic.co/


----------



## deleteduser99 (Apr 2, 2012)

"The sands of time are sinking." Close behind that are "When this passing world is done," "Be thou my vision," and "Come thou fount of every blessing."


----------



## Don Kistler (Apr 2, 2012)

These two:

Not what my hands have done can save my guilty soul;
Not what my toiling flesh has borne can make my spirit whole.
Not what I feel or do can give me peace with God;
Not all my prayers and sighs and tears can bear my awful load.

Your voice alone, O Lord, can speak to me of grace;
Your power alone, O Son of God, can all my sin erase.
No other work but Yours, no other blood will do;
No strength but that which is divine can bear me safely through.

Thy work alone, O Christ, can ease this weight of sin;
Thy blood alone, O Lamb of God, can give me peace within.
Thy love to me, O God, not mine, O Lord, to Thee,
Can rid me of this dark unrest, And set my spirit free.

I bless the Christ of God; I rest on love divine;
And with unfaltering lip and heart I call this Savior mine.
His cross dispels each doubt; I bury in His tomb
Each thought of unbelief and fear, each lingering shade of gloom.

I praise the God of grace; I trust His truth and might;
He calls me His, I call Him mine, My God, my joy and light.
’Tis He Who saveth me, and freely pardon gives;
I love because He loveth me, I live because He lives.

AND (especially the last stanze)...

How firm a foundation, ye saints of the Lord,
Is laid for your faith in His excellent Word!
What more can He say than to you He hath said,
You, who unto Jesus for refuge have fled?

In every condition, in sickness, in health;
In poverty’s vale, or abounding in wealth;
At home and abroad, on the land, on the sea,
As thy days may demand, shall thy strength ever be.

Fear not, I am with thee, O be not dismayed,
For I am thy God and will still give thee aid;
I’ll strengthen and help thee, and cause thee to stand
Upheld by My righteous, omnipotent hand.

When through the deep waters I call thee to go,
The rivers of woe shall not thee overflow;
For I will be with thee, thy troubles to bless,
And sanctify to thee thy deepest distress.

When through fiery trials thy pathways shall lie,
My grace, all sufficient, shall be thy supply;
The flame shall not hurt thee; I only design
Thy dross to consume, and thy gold to refine.

Even down to old age all My people shall prove
My sovereign, eternal, unchangeable love;
And when hoary hairs shall their temples adorn,
Like lambs they shall still in My bosom be borne.

The soul that on Jesus has leaned for repose,
I will not, I will not desert to its foes;
That soul, though all hell should endeavor to shake,
I’ll never, no never, no never forsake.


----------



## Sviata Nich (Apr 2, 2012)

Come, Thou Fount of Every Blessing is my favourite for sure. I love the traditional playing of it, but I find it neat that Mumford and Sons has preformed a contemporary version of it as well. A friend told me they played it in a tavern one night. I also really enjoy, O Come All Ye Faithful, especially in Latin.

[video=youtube;zNzO6LCyiIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNzO6LCyiIY[/video]


----------



## Curt (Apr 2, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I have always loved "Be Thou my vision." Such great lyrics.



I agree with Bill. No favorite lyric - they're all great.


----------



## Ed B (Apr 2, 2012)

When I survey the Wondrous Cross



When I Survey The Wondrous Cross - Fernando Ortega - YouTube


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 2, 2012)

God used a line from "How Sweet and Awful is the Place," to bring me back into the fold: "when thousands make a wretched choice and would rather starve than come."
Other favorites:
If Thou But Suffer God to Guide Thee and
O the Deep, Deep Love of Jesus


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 2, 2012)

Something is missing from this discussion in my opinion. Uninspired Hymns were used from the earliest of times to indoctrinate the laity. Arians used this technique as did the Wesley's. I love biblically sound Hymns as I do preaching. But we need to acknowledge what they are. They are uninspired unlike the book that God inspired to be sung. This should not turn into an Exclusive Psalmody debate. I hope it doesn't and I am probably guilty of taking it there. I just want to make sure that everyone understands that God uses us in our stations of life. We should not claim inspiration as it is defined biblically. Yes, we can be inspired or motivated toward the right things by things that are not purely scripture. People inspire others in their lives daily. But we need to make sure we understand the degrees. Just my humble opinion. I have been impressed to do things correctly by watching another person's life. We should all try to live humbly under the scripture in this. Keep posting favorite Hymns that have influenced you toward the correct way.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Andres said:


> A Mighty Fortress is Our God. Love, love, love it.



 Especially when sung by Steve Green:

[video=youtube;NRJHKzU_t1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRJHKzU_t1M[/video]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 2, 2012)

Michael, as I told you the past weekend this is the best. LOL

[video=youtube;M6MOejMXGyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6MOejMXGyM[/video]


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 2, 2012)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Michael, as I told you the past weekend this is the best. LOL
> 
> [video=youtube;M6MOejMXGyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6MOejMXGyM[/video]



Randy, I would agree with you but then we'd both be wrong. 

I sense the need for a poll!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 2, 2012)

mlcope2 said:


> randy, i would agree with you but then we'd both be wrong.
> 
> I sense the need for a poll!



hymn wars! Lol


----------



## J. Dean (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh man.. too many to choose from.

I love "A mighty fortress...," "Rock of Ages," "Nearer, my God to thee," "Be thou my vision," "My Faith has found a resting place," "O Happy Day," "O God our help in ages past," "What a friend we have in Jesus," "Stricken, Smitten, and Afflicted," "O Sacred Head now wounded," "O magnum mysterium," "And can it be," and probably a dozen more if I take the time to think about it.


----------



## Philip (Apr 2, 2012)

Old Hundredth.


----------



## Reformedfellow (Apr 3, 2012)

1."Jesus Paid It All" 

When in times of deep sorrow over my depravity, and finding myself all too like "the man" in Romans 7, I remember that Jesus did pay it all. The hymn also reminds me of scriptures such as Isaiah chapter 1, and Psalm 51. Where we see God's wonderful work of washing us, cleansing us, taking away our iniquity, all a wonderful work of His loving grace.
Yes, Jesus paid it all, all to Him I owe... sin had left a crimson stain,... He washed it white as snow...

Which leads me to the runner up;

2. "There is a fountain filled with blood..." 
(...drawn from Emmanuel's veins; and sinners plunged beneath that flood lose all their guilty stains...)


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Apr 3, 2012)

This is hard. One that always speaks to me by challenging and comforting me is "O Love That Will Not Let Me Go."
I prefer the Indelible Grace version.
[video=youtube_share;I-tXgsBq418]http://youtu.be/I-tXgsBq418[/video]


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Apr 3, 2012)

"My Hope is Built on Nothing Less" by Edward Mote, 1797 - 1874


----------



## ch0zen (Apr 3, 2012)

Onward Christian soldier. Not because it's a standout hymn, but I always raise an eyebrow when I play it around the army barracks! Good convo starter lol !


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2012)

The shining Light (Book III, Hymn 8, page 568)
by William Cowper 

My former hopes are fled, 
My terror now begins; 
I feel, alas! that I am dead 
In trespasses and sins.

Ah, whither shall I fly? 
I hear the thunder roar; 
The Law proclaims Destruction nigh, 
And Vengeance at the door.

When I review my ways, 
I dread impending doom: 
But sure a friendly whisper says, 
"Flee from the wrath to come."

I see, or think I see, 
A glimmering from afar; 
A beam of day, that shines for me, 
To save me from despair.

Forerunner of the sun, 
It marks the pilgrim's way; 
I'll gaze upon it while I run, 
And watch the rising day.


----------



## The Sola System (Apr 3, 2012)

My favorite hymn is Psalm 76.

*Psalm 76* <To the chief Musician on Neginoth [LXX: Neginoth = "Hymn"], A Psalm or Song of Asaph.>
1 In Judah is God known: his name is great in Israel.
2 In Salem also is his tabernacle, and his dwelling place in Zion.
3 There brake he the arrows of the bow, the shield, and the sword, and the battle. Selah.
4 Thou art more glorious and excellent than the mountains of prey.
5 The stouthearted are spoiled, they have slept their sleep: and none of the men of might have found their hands.
6 At thy rebuke, O God of Jacob, both the chariot and horse are cast into a dead sleep.
7 Thou, even thou, art to be feared: and who may stand in thy sight when once thou art angry?
8 Thou didst cause judgment to be heard from heaven; the earth feared, and was still,
9 When God arose to judgment, to save all the meek of the earth. Selah.
10 Surely the wrath of man shall praise thee: the remainder of wrath shalt thou restrain.
11 Vow, and pay unto the LORD your God: let all that be round about him bring presents unto him that ought to be feared.
12 He shall cut off the spirit of princes: he is terrible to the kings of the earth.


----------



## Moireach (Apr 3, 2012)

rbcbob said:


> baron said:
> 
> 
> > Prone to wander, Lord, I feel it,
> ...



Are you sure about that? I couldn't find anything to back it up from a quick search on google. Only one unverifiable quote concerned with his feelings, which do not affect salvation.


----------



## baron (Apr 3, 2012)

Another favorite.

Grace Greater Than Our Sin.

Marvelous grace of our loving Lord,
Grace that exceeds our sin and our guilt!
Yonder on Calvary’s mount outpoured,
There where the blood of the Lamb was spilled.

Refrain

Grace, grace, God’s grace,
Grace that will pardon and cleanse within;
Grace, grace, God’s grace,
Grace that is greater than all our sin.

Sin and despair, like the sea waves cold,
Threaten the soul with infinite loss;
Grace that is greater, yes, grace untold,
Points to the refuge, the mighty cross.

Refrain

Dark is the stain that we cannot hide.
What can avail to wash it away?
Look! There is flowing a crimson tide,
Brighter than snow you may be today.

Refrain

Marvelous, infinite, matchless grace,
Freely bestowed on all who believe!
You that are longing to see His face,
Will you this moment His grace receive?

Refrain

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Philip (Apr 3, 2012)

Another favourite from Martin Luther based on Psalm 130 (though sadly the traditional tune is nigh-unsingable).

From the depths of woe I raise to Thee
The voice of lamentation;
Lord, turn a gracious ear to me
And hear my supplication;
If Thou iniquities dost mark,
Our secret sins and misdeeds dark,
O who shall stand before Thee?

To wash away the crimson stain,
Grace, grace alone availeth;
Our works, alas! Are all in vain;
In much the best life faileth;
No man can glory in Thy sight,
All must alike confess Thy might,
And live alone by mercy

Therefore my trust is in the Lord,
And not in mine own merit;
On Him my soul shall rest, His word
Upholds my fainting spirit;
His promised mercy is my fort,
My comfort and my sweet support;
I wait for it with patience

What though I wait the live-long night,
And ’til the dawn appeareth,
My heart still trusteth in His might;
It doubteth not nor feareth;
Do thus, O ye of Israel’s seed,
Ye of the Spirit born indeed;
And wait ’til God appeareth

Though great our sins and sore our woes
His grace much more aboundeth;
His helping love no limit knows,
Our upmost need it soundeth.
Our Shepherd good and true is He,
Who will at last His Israel free
From all their sin and sorrow


----------



## dudley (Apr 3, 2012)

My two favorite hymns are "A mighty fortress is our God" and "How Great Thou Art"


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 3, 2012)

Marrow Man said:


> "Be Thou My Vision" and "A Mighty Fortress Is Our God"



You mean Psalm selections 125 and 46c?


----------



## gordo (Apr 4, 2012)

I like It is Well with My Soul. 

[video=youtube;T8_EfDqF7YI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8_EfDqF7YI[/video]


----------



## Mephibosheth (Apr 4, 2012)

Before the Throne of God Above.


----------



## kodos (Apr 6, 2012)

Right now Psalm 113(A) in the RPCNA Psalter is my favorite. 

_Praise the LORD's name, praise the LORD! 
Praise Him servants of the LORD. 
May the LORD's name blessed be, Now and to eternity! Now and to eternity!
Dawn to dusk, from east to west, 
Let the LORD's great name be blessed. 
Over nations lifted high, LORD, Your glory crowns the sky! 
LORD, Your glory crowns the sky!
Who is like our God alone? 
High in heav'n the LORD's enthroned. 
But He condescends to know Things in heav'n and earth below. Things in heav'n and earth below.
From the dust He lifts the poor, 
Makes the needy grieve no more. 
Those He's raised up from the pit With His people's princes sit. With His people's princes sit.
He the barren woman takes, 
And a joyful mother makes; 
In her home she finds reward. Hallelujah! Praise the LORD! Hallelujah! Praise the LORD!
_


----------



## DAW (Apr 6, 2012)

"There Is a Fountain Filled with Blood"


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 6, 2012)

"The Love of God" is another special one to me. Not so fond of its tune, but the family story is this: my brother's mother- and father-in-law were Christians to whom I became close as they aged, as I had no in-laws of my own and there were no other Christians in the family. The Lord had plucked my sister-in-law's dad out of conservative Judaism, of all things, and he was converted to saving faith when he was in his forties. This was one of his favorite verses of any hymn, from "The Love of God:"

Could we with ink the ocean fill,
 And were the skies of parchment made;
Were every stalk on earth a quill,
 And every man a scribe by trade;
To write the love of God above
 Would drain the ocean dry;
Nor could the scroll contain the whole,
 Though stretched from sky to sky.

Source: Hymn: The love of God is greater far
​He always loved writing and books and he had quite a collection of Christian books. He had also served in World War II and he'd been a diarist of his experiences when he parachuted behind enemy lines in Italy during the war and was a POW for a short while, which was a bit harrowing for a Jew. As he grew older, he lost his sight due to diabetes and then could only listen to his Bible and books on tape, which he was doing almost every time I visited. But I recall how he loved this verse, even when his days of being able to make use of "parchment and quill" to write the love of God himself were over. The hymn became one of my favorites as well. He and his wife passed away within two weeks of each other a few years ago. I look forward to seeing these saintly people again someday.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 6, 2012)

I can see where that story gives that hymn quite an advantage, Margaret! It does add something to my fondness for _Oh the Deep, Deep Love of Jesus_ that my deceased best friend valued it so highly.


----------



## Maththaios (Apr 7, 2012)

My favorite hymn is There Is A Fountain Filled With Blood with the line that says, 

"E’er since, by faith, I saw the stream Thy flowing wounds supply,
Redeeming love has been my theme, and shall be till I die.
And shall be till I die, and shall be till I die;
Redeeming love has been my theme, and shall be till I die."

God allowed me to be with there with my mother when she passed into His presence while this hymn was playing on a CD I had made for her when she became sick. This very line was playing when she was taken into His presence. I know this sounds made up but it's true and I believe intentional by God to pour out His grace and peace as I've never sensed it before or since in that magnitude. 

Oh give thanks to the LORD, for he is good; for his steadfast love endures forever! Let Israel say, "His steadfast love endures forever." - Psa 118:1,2

My favorite Psalm is 23 (Scottish Psalter) to Amazing Grace.


----------



## JM (Apr 7, 2012)

Joseph Hart. All are theological sound and experiential. 

O for a glance of heavenly day,
To take this stubborn heart away,
And thaw, with beams of love divine,
This heart, this frozen heart of mine.

The rocks can rend; the earth can quake;
The seas can roar; the mountains shake:
Of feeling, all things show some sign,
But this unfeeling heart of mine.

To hear the sorrows Thou hast felt,
O Lord, an adamant would melt:
But I can read each moving line,
And nothing moves this heart of mine.

Thy judgments, too, which devils fear
Amazing thought! unmoved I hear;
Goodness and wrath in vain combine
To stir this stupid heart of mine.

But something yet can do the deed;
And that dear something much I need:
Thy Spirit can from dross refine,
And move and melt this heart of mine.

~ Gadsby's Hymns #316, Joseph Hart ~


----------



## kappazei (Apr 7, 2012)

If I had to choose out of the countless;

1. Come Thou Font

2. Joy to the world --- that line, ' the Glory of His Righteousness and wonders of His Love' gets me everytime.

3. Fairest Lord Jesus --- it may sound wussy for a guy to pick this one but there's the line, 'Jesus shines brighter, Jesus shines pure-er than all the angels Heaven can boast.'

4 Most nostalgic (but not neccesarily the theologically most sophisticated)---> a) Heavenly Sunshine and 

b) The chorus of Seeking the Lost by William Augustine Ogden 

'Going afar (going afar)
Upon the mountain (upon the mountain) 
Bringing the wanderer back again, (back again)
Into the fold (into the fold)
Of my Redeemer (of my Redeemer)
Jesus the Lamb for sinners slain, for sinners slain'

By the way, is there some escatological significance to the line, "and the darkness shall turn to dawning and the dawning to noonday bright, and Christ's great Kingdom shall come to earth, the Kingdom of love and light." ? That's from 'We've a Story to tell to the Nations' of course.

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------

Jesus is the answer for the world today, beside Him there's no other, Jesus is the Way.

Can't get much more straight and to the point than that!


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 8, 2012)

Mindy and I were having this discussion the other day -- I didn't grow up singing Psalms, and regret not knowing more to sing (especially when I consider that the singing of Psalms by the church has a history that extends not just through the English speaking church, in the most moving circumstances -- but can be traced through the earthly history of my Lord, and back through the experience of the Old Testament church); but my mom always sang hymns around the house -- even just a snatch of a refrain over and again -- while she did housework. It was a very comforting habit of hers for at least one of her children . (& I wasn't terribly surprised to find that Mindy sings a lot of hymns around the house with her girls.)

I love so many it's hard to choose a favorite. But the one I find myself singing most often is -- sometimes puzzlingly to me -- not the most profoundly phrased or doctrinally rich. Yet there is something simple in it which answers to every day (though I must qualify that I sing and make melody in my heart, for I have no voice to speak of; and in the past when I've sung aloud Ruben has found it convenient to put on a cd  -- and I believe this is one of the songs my mom sang most often:

Thou my everlasting portion,
More than friend or life to me --
All along this pilgrim journey,
Only let me walk with Thee.

As Ruben said, it is a comfort to know that our dear friend loved 'O the Deep, Deep Love of Jesus'; and makes the song itself more precious. It is good to read of what lies close to the hearts of friends here.


----------



## glazer1972 (May 8, 2012)

•Years I spent in vanity and pride,
Caring not my Lord was crucified,
Knowing not it was for me He died
On Calvary.
•Mercy there was great, and grace was free;
Pardon there was multiplied to me;
There my burdened soul found liberty,
At Calvary.
•By God's Word at last my sin I learned;
Then I trembled at the law I'd spurned,
Till my guilty soul imploring turned
To Calvary.
•Now I've giv'n to Jesus everything,
Now I gladly own Him as my King,
Now my raptured soul can only sing
Of Calvary.
•Oh, the love that drew salvation's plan!
Oh, the grace that brought it down to man!
Oh, the mighty gulf that God did span
At Calvary!


Source: Hymn: At Calvary


----------



## VictorBravo (May 8, 2012)

I Greet Thee Who My Sure Redeemer Art. I love the tune and the words. 

I won't go so far as to call it Calvin's hymn, but it is pretty well established that it was sung in Strasbourg and Geneva during the times he was there (whether during worship or otherwise, I don't know).

It's old. It's simple. It's humble. I always get goosebumps singing it while pondering the trials God's Church has suffered and the quiet faith of her saints.

I greet Thee who my sure Redeemer art,
My only trust and Savior of my heart
Who pain didst undergo for my poor sake.
I pray Thee from our hearts all cares to take.

Thou art the king of mercy and of grace
Reigning omnipotent in every place.
So come, oh King, and our whole being sway;
Shine on us with the light of Thy pure day.

Thou art the life by which alone we live
And all our substance and our strength receive.
Oh comfort us in death’s approaching hour,
Strong-hearted, then, to face it by Thy power.

Thou hast the true and perfect gentleness.
No harshness has Thou and no bitterness.
Make us to taste the sweet grace found in Thee
And ever stay in Thy sweet unity.

Our hope is in no other save in Thee;
Our faith is built upon Thy promise free;
Lord, give us peace, and make us calm and sure,
That in Thy strength we evermore endure.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 8, 2012)

Psalm 107 (From the Comprehensive Psalter)
Tune Epworth(CM)
"Praise God for he is good: for still his mercies lasting be. Let God's redeem'd say so, whom he from th' en'my's hand did free."


----------



## TexanRose (May 9, 2012)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> Psalm 107 (From the Comprehensive Psalter)
> Tune Epworth(CM)
> "Praise God for he is good: for still his mercies lasting be. Let God's redeem'd say so, whom he from th' en'my's hand did free."



I like this psalm but to the tune Newington.


----------

